# why is freestyle wrestling so unpopular



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought initially it was me but ive asked and looked around, nobody likes wrestling!!!

they try it for a bit then stop comin

the classes are always pretty small and thats not just at our place wen i was at brum wrestling people came for a bit 3/4 sessions then disappeared at steve bs it was the same yet bjj classes are packed out


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

could be coz it seams real hard and taxing on the body. Ive tried some wrestling at a mma class and man, Im really bad at it. where as bjj, and thai boxing is reasonably easier to take up and get good at.

ps the training gear aint doesnt look so apealling no offence. I even felt silly when i first had to wear thai shorts.


----------



## zeedo (Jul 19, 2009)

No idea, I think the wrestling sessions we do are awesome, it's the one aspect that's hard to understand just from watching fights.

It's easy to see good technique in stand up and you can quickly understand the mechanics behind the various chokes and locks but when it comes to maintaining a proper base the subtleties are harder to spot for me. I've got a lot of work to put in on all aspects but wrestling is the one where I think the errors and opportunities aren't quite as obvious until you've practiced them.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

I WISH there were pure wrestling classes up where I am.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

its popular with kids but wen it comes to seniors it gets thin on the ground

brum the second city has only 3 clubs that have freestyle wrestling coaches who teach it alex stadium in perry barr fearless mma in hockley and myself at mma factory in smethwick (which technically isnt in birmingham!!)


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.flowrestling.org/videos/coverage/view_video/235160-2009-russian-nationals/195974-2009-russian-nationals-highlights

found a cool highlight of the russian nationals 2009.


----------



## h2o (Sep 11, 2009)

i think ,wrestling is a major factor to compete in mma & i love it .yes it is hard & taxing on da body .but u want to get better so get on da wrestling......


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree with some of the comments...

My experience is it is probably the hardest art I find physically (Thai being second and BJJ seems to suit me - I can relax easy and thus not tax myself so can roll for hours given the opportunity) and maybe because their is no real outcome i.e tapout/knockout I think people miss the point....but it is key in MMA and anyone who overlooks this will regret it in a big way - the day they get pinned and owned or GnP'd for 5 mins plus.:yes::gh


----------



## astonlad (Nov 20, 2008)

I used to enjoy it when you taught at dtec sal but its not something I could do more than once a week, its not the pyshical aspect i just found it not as challenging as BJJ

I remember attending a british champion wrestlers class and only 3 people including myself showed up.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i donk know, its ****ing AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

We only had a wrestling class down here very briefly and the guy who did it stopped because of poor turnout, he was teaching in the arse end of nowhere though. I'd have loved to have gone more, it's a pretty inaccessible sport due to the tiny number of people who teach.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i think judo is more exotic the same way catch and freestyle wrestling are very popular in japan also you everyone thinks it pro wrestling which dosnt help as kids get pissed of that there not learning bouston crabs and adults dont take it seriously.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

astonlad said:


> I used to enjoy it when you taught at dtec sal but its not something I could do more than once a week, its not the pyshical aspect i just found it not as challenging as BJJ
> 
> I remember attending a british champion wrestlers class and only 3 people including myself showed up.


thanks dude i know wat u mean in relation to low numbers not making a class as fun but how do you mean by challenging would be good to find out more


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I havent done pure wrestling ever

Sal, Im in Perry Barr, I think i'd prefer smaller classes at first so it means more time learning and more focus from teachers

you got a link for the one that teaches at Alex stadium, its liek 1 minute away from me

Also, a link to your site ? how much dya charge ? how busy is it ? how often

I would really like to add a wrestling class


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

mon 7.30-9.30pm Â£5; 4 to 5 in attendance

wed 6.30-7.30pm Â£5; 4 to 5 in attendance

every weekday 6am to 7am Â£3 per session (where ul get a one to one as low turn out so sometimes im on my own with my only true friends the sandbags

Martial Arts - MMA Factory

for alex stadium google address its in gmac mon fri 7.30-9.30pm good turn out on mons quieter on fris

try both us and alex as me and jim have totally different coaching styles


----------



## astonlad (Nov 20, 2008)

salmirza said:


> thanks dude i know wat u mean in relation to low numbers not making a class as fun but how do you mean by challenging would be good to find out more


For me m8 it was because it was moslty talking and games I never really got a good work out I think with the BJJ its more technical and you spar more :tuf


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I think wrestling is bound to get bigger as more people know and understand mma. Give it another yr or so and you'll have all the people you could want. You could try to link up with another club, such as utc.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

astonlad said:


> For me m8 it was because it was moslty talking and games I never really got a good work out I think with the BJJ its more technical and you spar more :tuf


 thanks for that il bear that in mind when im coaching, always appreciate feedback


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

wrestling competitions in the UK start soon i recommend all to either compete and or watch;

youl get to watch the 2012 UK olympic team wrestle for free or even see how yo do against them (Â£30 BWA annual membership+Â£10 entry fee per comp) !

Competitions - British Wrestling Association


----------



## Paul Dion (Jan 24, 2010)

I think a big reason for freestyle wrestling being unpopular is that it lacks "sexiness" .. I know it sounds a bit stupid me saying this..but I know some people that would say:

"wrestling..you do wrestling? pfffftt haha" .. Because when most people my age think wrestling.. we think of WWF/WWE! .. Maybe if freestyle wrestling marketed itself differently.. or if they can make it "cool" .. more people will attend.. but I'm pretty sure that freestyle wrestling will grow more as MMA gets bigger in the UK.

People like GSP who use wrestling a lot to succeed in MMA are helping popularity in my opinion.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

you could have a point i went to the southern tournament on sun (won 3 lost 1 so got silver!!) looking at the photos we all look bloody aweful in our leotards!

the only people in the audience were fellow competitors coaches organisers etc,

it was Â£1.50 to watch you could practically stand on the mat to watch

the level was very high (one guy came from switzerland and ranked 7th in the world)

i got to wrestle him in a friendly he was so good that he let me get moves on him and when i was in top position i said thanks he replied thats ok a real nice guy!


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

I have just started wrestling classes (as part of mma) as I needed something to counter the boxers in my mma class who kept beating me at stand up. Now I can get in close and take them down/neutralise their game more importantly when it goes to mat I more often than not end up on top!

I'm definately going to work more on my wrestling....but i draw the line at leotards:thumb


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

benny said:


> I have just started wrestling classes (as part of mma) as I needed something to counter the boxers in my mma class who kept beating me at stand up. Now I can get in close and take them down/neutralise their game more importantly when it goes to mat I more often than not end up on top!
> 
> I'm definately going to work more on my wrestling....but i draw the line at leotards:thumb


where do u wrestle? or is that part of the forcemma classes? Definiately a good thing to have for mma.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

i did at KO gym in bethnal green

I have quite a bit of spare time at the moment so have been going down to their daytime lessons


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

bit of a journey for me, i was hoping it would be somewhere in herts.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

no such luck im afraid mate


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

started 6am sessions again in smethwick text if you re up 4 it Â£3 per session 07758191798


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish it was more popular..


----------



## BillyPerry (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Sal, sorry to bring this thread back to life!

Hopefully you're still training you're old ass off!

If you ever get a chance then pop over to Wolverhampton WC. Based at the Cannock Rd Gurdwara.

Tuesdays and Thursday's 1800-2000

We've got Chinu Chinu training regular and the coach is quality.

Will be good to get man handled by you again! It's been years! The only reason you're not my wrestling coach is the travel to Brum!

Ps my names not Billy but for some reason my name is already being used on here!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Why is it not popular? As already said wrestling is probably the most physically taxing of the martial arts so that may put some people off. Others may be put off by the fact that wrestling isnt as visually attractive as boxing or other striking styles and it also has quite a complicated rules system which again is not as easy to understand as those seen in other martial arts.

Its also something of a self perpetuating problem - people dont like/understand wrestling therefore no investment is put into the sport therefore there is no opportunity for people to experience wrestling.

I think its a terrible shame when you consider that the UK essentially created the modern version of the sport and the collegiate wrestling that is so popular in the US and submission wrestling that is so popular in Japan are both descendants of UK catch/folk wrestling.


----------



## Babycakes (Nov 2, 2012)

Like others said and to be totally blunt you will only get so far in Mixed martial arts without wrestling i know it seems uncool to some but it is the best thing you could honestly do for yourself and if your lucky enough to have a wrestling school near you with a experienced teacher you should join yesterday all the big names in the uk take it very seriously in Sunderland a lot of the known lads have been doing it a while now and look how its paid off. Brazilian jiu jitsu will only take you so far its so often the wrestling that gets you in the positions to start your ground and pound and there is not a serious trainer/fighter in the country who would think you are a idiot for training it. Grappling tourneys are also under rated as often at these comps you get the cream of the crop in subs and ground games and if you compete against these people and learn from your mistakes it will stand you in a great position for future mma fights so my advise is get involved be a sponge and soak up as much of it as you can and you wont look back.


----------



## cisco (Oct 19, 2012)

People like extraordinary, unpredictable stunts...Romans used to cheer for good fighters who can put up a good entertaining show. Guess what, nothing has changed !

no offense is meant for wrestling fans, I saw some UFC fights where wrestling was awesome. But these days, its all down to what gets better coverage.

/Cisco


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi all,

i am new here,

sorry about my English, i am non British.

i am training Submission Grappling just since 2 months and

in my opinion freestyle wrestling is not so popular just for the reason that it's VERY hard to training/practice and you do not have great results in short time,

you have to train a lot and you have to hurts yourself a lot until you will be a bit satisfied about your wrestling skills.

In my class we train 2 times per week BJJ (mon and wed) and on friday we train FF wrestling, and usually we are 3 or 4 on this training session.

nobody seems to like it, that's what i think about it.

Actually, i do prefer BJJ too, it's closer to my genetic respect to FF wrestling.

just my two cents!

of Euro ;-)


----------



## donnygiven (Nov 18, 2012)

freestyle wrestling may not be popular in the UK... nevertheless it is a real healty sport


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

donnygiven said:


> freestyle wrestling may not be popular in the UK... nevertheless it is a real healty sport


same in my Country, mate


----------

